# PokeGrande Warm Season Lawn Journal (PRG overseed)



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

So I decided to start a lawn journal for my back yard/warm season lawn. Like my other one, probably won't do a good job of updating regularly.

I have about 3,500 sq ft of bermudagrass in my back yard. Until October 2016, we had a huge oak tree in back so it hasn't always been bermudagrass. Picture from May 2016.



Unfortunately, it's a mixture of common, common (Yukon) and hybrid (probably tif). In late summer 2014, I purchased a Silent Mascot manual reel mower and began my reel low journey. In May 2015, I did my first sand leveling:



And my 2nd (and most recent) in May 2018:



Here's what it looked like at the end of July 2018:


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

In October, I overseeded with PRG. Here's what it looked like at the end of September, a week or two before I overseeded:



And this was mid-October before the first cut of the PGR:



November 10, 2018 (rotary mowed with Checkmate Lawn Striper):



In March, I upgraded the reel low arsenal:





April 22, 2019:



May 4, 2019:



May 12, 2019:


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Sprayed MSM Turf on 5/13/19 and this is what it looked like on 5/19/19:



And 5/27/19:



Looking much better on 6/24/19 after heavy dose of prg before leaving town for vacation:



Pics from 7/4, 7/21 and 8/21:







Brings us to most recent:



I also upgraded to the Gregson-Clark Spreader Mate and have been doing nothing but foliar fertilizer apps. Loving that along with regular pgr + FEature apps.

I plan to overseed with PRG again in October. I'm hopeful the spring transition will be better as my prep for the overseed will be much better this year by having the Swardman Electra. That's it for now!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

THANK YOU!


----------



## Thisguy (Apr 5, 2017)

What PRG seed did you use and are you using the same this year?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Secretariat II

Yes, plan to use again. $69 for a 50 lb. bag from a local sod place.


----------



## Thisguy (Apr 5, 2017)

10#/1000?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Thisguy said:


> 10#/1000?


I followed @Ware 's overseed thread. Threw the entire bag out -- so closer to 15# per 1,000 sq ft.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Double cut today. Really loving the 10-blade reel!





We are still having consistent temps in the mid-90's. Last day in the 90s tomorrow according to the forecast but mid- to upper 80s still predicted out next 15 days. It's gonna be tough to overseed when the bermuda still looking good. Tentatively looking at October 5 for PRG overseed. Suppose I should get my seed soon.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

That looks awesome.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> That looks awesome.


Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Took this morning from a different view, east looking towards the west.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

A cloudy, misty morning. Finally, a cooler day with temps supposedly not getting out of the 70s today. Will be back to mid- to upper 80s tomorrow, though.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Late afternoon double cut.



About one week out from overseeding with PRG. The Bermuda has come out of PGR suppression but I'm going to wait until around seed down day and apply a heavy application.


----------



## joerob2211 (Apr 27, 2018)

PokeGrande said:


> Late afternoon double cut.
> 
> 
> 
> About one week out from overseeding with PRG. The Bermuda has come out of PGR suppression but I'm going to wait until around seed down day and apply a heavy application.


What will be the HOC when you scalp the Bermuda down before seeding?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

joerob2211 said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> > Late afternoon double cut.
> ...


Haven't thought much yet about the actual HOC. But definitely below 0.5". I do plan to use the scarifier on the Swardman before I overseed.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Seed down tomorrow for me. Sprayed an app of T-Nex this evening. A cool front finally came through on Thursday and fall temps finally appear to be here.

I went to the local sod store from which I had purchased my PRG last year. All they are carrying this year is annual ryegrass. Ugh. Would've probably ordered the Champion GQ from Hancock Seed. But I didn't have the time so picked up a 50 lb bag of Double Eagle ryegrass from SiteOne:



We will see how it compares to the Secretariat II from last year.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Here's the last looks of bermuda-only lawn yesterday morning before the PRG overseed:









Then followed by the scarifier cartridge on the Electra:






After cutting around 0.4", 50 lbs of PRG and a pass with the lawn roller:



Shorty thereafter late yesterday afternoon, we received rain - about 0.75" of on/off easy rain over the last 24 hours.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

even torn up it looks awesome.


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

Looks go good! Nice work!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Spring is here and the rye is loving it. Last Saturday (3/14/20), I sprayed 1/2 the annual rate of Prodiamine + 0.25 lbs of N per M + 1.75 oz Feature per M. Right before applying that I found out our spring break ski trip was canceled. Not all bad as I've been able to spend a lot of time in the yard this week. Pics taken today.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

PokeGrande said:


> Spring is here and the rye is loving it. Last Saturday (3/14/20), I sprayed 1/2 the annual rate of Prodiamine + 0.25 lbs of N per M + 1.75 oz Feature per M. Right before applying that I found out our spring break ski trip was canceled. Not all bad as I've been able to spend a lot of time in the yard this week. Pics taken today.


Excellent. Looks like a LOTM to me.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Thor865 said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> > Spring is here and the rye is loving it. Last Saturday (3/14/20), I sprayed 1/2 the annual rate of Prodiamine + 0.25 lbs of N per M + 1.75 oz Feature per M. Right before applying that I found out our spring break ski trip was canceled. Not all bad as I've been able to spend a lot of time in the yard this week. Pics taken today.
> ...


Thank you! It's been wonderful getting back into the lawn work.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> > Spring is here...
> ...


I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Supposed to be 80 tomorrow and 91 on Thursday. :shock:

Took this pic in afternoon after first cut:



Twilight pic this evening:


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Yesterday evening, sprayed Urea @ 0.25 lbs/M and Feature @ 2 oz/M.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Very hot today. Not ready for that just yet though I suppose it wouldn't hurt the current situation to have a string of very hot days.

Had to take a couple of more pics.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

#lockdownlife


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Work has been crazy busy. Temps have been as high as 95 and as low as freezing within last week or so. Oklahoma spring time.

Gorgeous day today and got out there and double cut the lawn. Felt great.


----------



## Thisguy (Apr 5, 2017)

Do you plan on killing the PRG? If so, when are you thinking?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Thisguy said:


> Do you plan on killing the PRG? If so, when are you thinking?


Mid-May or so. Probably the week following Mother's Day.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

amazing lawn.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

@acegator thank you!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

On 4/21, applied 0.5 oz/M of T-Nex + 1.75 oz/M of Feature + 1 oz/M Talstar P.

Revived about 1.6" of rain on Wednesday and around an inch on Friday. The PRG loved the rain.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Oklahoma spring weather before and after:


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Cut at around 0.5". Been giving it regular apps of Urea, T-Nex and Feature. By the end of the month, I plan to overseed with PRG. This year I will be throwing down 50 lbs if PhD ryegrass, which I purchased from Hogan when I purchased my TTTF.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It's looking great @PokeGrande!


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks, @Ware !


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Overseeded my bermuda with PRG for third straight year. Used the drop spreader to put down PhD on Sep 19th. Had seedlings 5 days later.

Double cut today around 1 1/8". Was a gorgeous fall day.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Beautiful fall sunset.


----------



## AFBiker2011 (Jun 3, 2020)

Great looking lawn. Esp the PRG overseeding. What kind of density are you seeding at, i.e. lbs/1k ft?


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

AFBiker2011 said:


> Great looking lawn. Esp the PRG overseeding. What kind of density are you seeding at, i.e. lbs/1k ft?


Thank you! I dropped a 50 lb bag, so around 15 lbs per sq ft.


----------

